# Website help?



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

I found a website a while back that wasn't commercial in nature and had information and pics on most (all?) raftable rivers in the (western?) US... but I can't for the life me remember the address and didn't make a bookmark.

Anyone think they know the site I'm talking about?


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

You might find the site by going to the Flow Report and sequencing all of the hyperlinks for a popular river such as the Middle Fork Salmon. Every symbol off to the right is a hyperlink. The "Z" symbol takes you to Zach Colliers extensive site. "T" takes you to Tuthill's guide. Etc. R or W takes you to Hansen's photo galleries. I've not maintained the links for at least a year so some links are likely to fail.

If you do not find the website as a hyperlink in the flow report then please inform me if you find it elsewhere. Thanks.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

this may be the one your looking for. 

https://www.raftingthewest.com/

Edit: the site moved 

https://www.whitewatercampsites.com/


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

codycleve said:


> this may be the one your looking for.
> 
> https://www.raftingthewest.com/
> 
> ...


Raftingthewest! That's it... thanks!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad i could help. just a heads up, a couple of years ago the owner shut down raftingthewest.com and none of the camp site photos with miles are there.. witewatercampsites.com is his new site.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks from me too. Nice information and pictures, very enjoyable. It's going very well with my hot cup of coffee.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Coffee at this time of evening? I guess that is the only thing likely to keep us Boomer's up after 8pm. Except a good website.

Don't forget to check out Collier's and Tuthill's sites. Equally good stuff as Hansen's remarkable work at RaftingtheWest.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

If you want to visit the world of whitewater check out:
Darin McQuoid Photography

There no better fantasy than to drink up and/or toke up than Darin's website.

I try to maintain all of these links and MORE in one way or another in the flow report posted here on MB daily.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Noon too.*



GeoRon said:


> Coffee at this time of evening? I guess that is the only thing likely to keep us Boomer's up after 8pm. Except a good website.
> 
> Don't forget to check out Collier's and Tuthill's sites. Equally good stuff as Hansen's remarkable work at RaftingtheWest.


If I don't I will fall asleep at 2pm. Thanks, I will check them out.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

codycleve said:


> Glad i could help. just a heads up, a couple of years ago the owner shut down raftingthewest.com and none of the camp site photos with miles are there.. witewatercampsites.com is his new site.


Thanks again... I will check it out.


----------



## ThirdChild (May 5, 2021)

Oh man, raftingthewest is a really great website actually! I really like everything about it, starting with the interface and finishing with the information provided in there. I would really like that we would have more similar websites, as they are really amazing. I am thinking about making such a website, however I do not really know how could I make it unique. Well, before starting to work on that website, I must finish the one that I am working on right now. I have to choose from Adwords vs SEO right now, and after that I can launch it.


----------

